# Complex wound repair of open fracture



## CJames72 (Mar 12, 2012)

My orthopaedic trauma physician wants to bill intermediate and/or complex wound repair for the closure of an open fracture.  An open fracture debridement was also performed.  CPT 13121 does come up bundled with 11012, but not the ORIF code.  I have another case involving 12034 which does not come up bundled.  It is my understanding that closures are included in the treatment of the fracture and/or debridement  as the wound cannot be left open.  Does anyone have specific links for documentation or additional information regarding this particular coding scenario?

Thanks.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 12, 2012)

The ORIF does include the closure all open surgeries include the closure, look in the coders desk reference for procedures and read the procedure description it will describe the closure as a part of the procedure.  Not all bundled type services will be found in CCI if it is a combination that could never be done as it is always an inherent part of the procedure it would not be in the CCI edits but still be bundled with.


----------



## Evelyn Kim (Mar 12, 2012)

The closure is bundled into the debridement code and should not be billed separatly.


----------

